# Our New Addition



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like to introduce Maggie's little sister, Abbie. :wub: 

She is such a sweet little girl. :wub2: Maggie and Abbie seem to be getting along really well. They run around chasing each other. At other times they simply watch one another play or be groomed. I feel so blessed to have two beautiful little girls. :tender: 














































Thanks for looking.:biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG have I been living under a rock?!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt know you were getting another fluff!!!! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She is so precious :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh boy do I love that face-you are one lucky girl-she's so flippin' adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

You certainly are (blessed)! They are both just adorable. :wub: :wub: Welcome Abbie!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

omg.she so beautiful .gorgeous and so cute. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

big congrats to you.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 17 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607033


> I would like to introduce Maggie's little sister, Kandi's Absolutely Adorable, aka Abbie. :wub:
> 
> She is such a sweet little girl. :wub2: Maggie and Abbie seem to be getting along really well. They run around chasing each other. At other times they simply watch one another play or be groomed. I feel so blessed to have two beautiful little girls. :tender:
> 
> ...


OMIDOG! What a little doll! Is this from Andrea's Kandi Maltese? She is quite a little beauty! I'm so happy that you were able to get Abbie!  Congratulations! 

Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 17 2008, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607035


> OMG have I been living under a rock?!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt know you were getting another fluff!!!! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


My fiance and I had been thinking about getting a second Maltese for a lil while now. I had been on the look out for a second one.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Both of your girls are beautiful! :wub: 

Kandi Maltese has had such a tragic day, but sweet little Abbie shows that life does march on. :heart: Abbie has a special angel watching over her.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You sure kept that a secret! Congratulations! Abbie is a doll!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 17 2008, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607051


> You sure kept that a secret! Congratulations! Abbie is a doll![/B]


It was very difficult! :blush: I think Abbie must have that new candy bow!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Melissa. Such a beautiful little girl!
xoxo


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 17 2008, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607033


> [/B]


Congrats on your new adorable addition! She totally fits her namesake. What a little doll! :wub2: Welcome sweet, Abbie!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Such a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Abbie!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is just gorgeous!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Let's see what Auntie Maggie has in her bag of tricks to send the new addition! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 17 2008, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607078


> She is just gorgeous!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Let's see what Auntie Maggie has in her bag of tricks to send the new addition! :wub:[/B]


Maggie, you are too sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww I knew I recognized that little cutie! Congrats!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful! Congratulations. 

Andrea sure did a great job. She really is Absolutely Adorable!!! :wub2:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a BEAUTY :wub: , Andrea does a wonderful job at breeeding gorgeous dogs . CONGRATULATIONS - two is always better than one  Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl she is. At first i thought it was Andrea's Abbie when i was reading the post and then saw the pictures, she's gorgeous. :tender:


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

I JUST HAD TO COME ON TO SEE IF YOU HAD ANY MORE PICTURES---I'M SOOOOO JEALOUS!!!! SINCE I CANT HAVE ANOTHER CAN I BE HER GODMOTHER?? HEHE

XOXO


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, she is too cute :tender: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my!! What a little darlin she is!!! :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE HAS THAT REAL BABY DOLL FACE :wub: SO CUTE


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am in love.........She is absoulutely beautiful~~~Andrea has babies that are to die for!!!!! Please post a lot of pictures !!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, gosh!! She is a beauty. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!! I read your PM and thought there must be pictures somewhere so I didn't even take the time to respond. I"m so excited for you. She is beautiful and gorgeous and perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW, what a little sweetheart. :wub: Congrats,she looks perfectly adorable.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I want one just like her! She's absolutely beautiful. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is sooooooooooo cute! I'm getting puppy fever :new_shocked: Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's soooo adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

totally abdorable! what a beauty! congrats!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What a little doll :wub: :wub: 

Isn't puppy breath the best thing in the WHOLE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy your pretty little girl - CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

What a doll!

Enjoy your puppy moon!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

what a sweet little maltibaby :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG! She is absolutely gorgeous. Wow! Look at that little face. Enjoy her.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I knew you were looking and I'm so glad to see you found a perfect addition!

She is beautiful :wub2:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

It was nice to meet you and your fiance. You two are very sweet people. We're glad you got Abbie and that we will get to watch her grow up here on Spoiled Maltese.  She is a beautiful puppy and Maggie will be a very good big sister. Abbie is one of Beau's last babies :smcry: so of course she is extra special to us. 

[attachment=39305:Abs.jpg]

This is one picture I took while you were here. She really is the sweetest thing. Enjoy her and give her extra kisses from us both. I'm sorry it took me so long to respond, it's been a very hard day for us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!! What a true beauty! :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is just adorable!!!!! :wub: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW what a cutie pie! You're giving me puppy fever :smheat: 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Abbie is just a doll baby, and she has that adorable face that Andrea is famous for. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: little abby is lovely  jo and Lauren and i love your dog abby she is gorgeus :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: form lauren  :chili: :chili: sorry lauren wanted to say hi ..


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the sweet comments on our new addition!!!! :sLo_grouphug3: We just adore lil Miss Abbie!!! :cloud9:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!!!!
she is so very, very cute!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations she is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition! :biggrin: She is such an adorable pup. :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you Melissa, you are a sweetie. I appreciate all the kind words. I didn't mean to hijack your thread. Beau will live on through darling Abbie :wub: :wub: I see so much of him in her. She is just beautiful.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so happy for you and Maggie.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Abbie is absolutely gorgeous, what a beautiful baby girl you got from Andrea!!!!!
Andrea's puppies are just adorable! Abbie has such a sweet face - just LOVE your pictures!

Make sure you post more of Abbie with Maggie! Love to see them together.

You are so blessed!!!! Two little girls!!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am sorry that I am just seeing this, but CONGRATULATIONS are definitely in order! You have one very special, very beautiful little girl. I know that you are definitely blessed, as will Abbie by the care that you and Maggie will give her.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow I'm just seeing this too! How exciting for you, she's just precious! I remember reading a few times that you were thinking of adding another, so glad you finally have your second baby. How wonderful that Maggie is getting along with her too. Congrats!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments!!! :ThankYou: 

Little Abbie is such a love!!! :wub: She is just such a sweet, happy little puppy!!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness gracious, she is one adorable little lady. I love her face in the third and last photos, awww such a cutie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such an adorable little girl! Congratulations, Melissa. :wub: :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations! What an adorable baby!!! These photos make me want to have another one!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrads on your new addition!! Abbie is a cutie pie!! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! :wub: :wub: Little Abbie is beautiful!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh!!!! :tender: :tender: *sigh* :heart: :heart: Give that little darlin' some smoochies from me please!!! :smootch: :smootch: Two is enough for me, but dang....when I see a little face that adorable it makes me think....maybe??? Heck, Jamie has 5 now!! :innocent:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, my gosh! She's got to be the cutest thing ever! I so want to steal her away! :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks like Andrea's Abbie, too! I know she's from Andrea, but is she related to Andrea's Abbie?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! She is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is just precious!!!!!!!!! :wub: Congratulations!!!!


----------

